# Passport renewal



## Jawny (24 d ago)

I was surprised to see that appointments obtained online for passport renewal in Cebu were only available in 2024. Perhaps I have misunderstood the process, but when I went to see when appointments were available, it was 2024 before I saw the first appointment.

If anyone has info that would help, I’d appreciate hearing it. 

I didn’t try the Manila office, as I live in Leyte.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Jawny, there's no need to visit the Embassy and the US Embassy prefers you renew through the mail. 

I created under our useful links all the information that you'll need, link below. It's done a little bit differently here than in the US. If you have any questions fire away, I've already gone through the process. 









Useful Links For Expats


Updated links July 25, 2021 I'm bringing back this thread, so you can add your own useful links on this thread, or have me modify and add additional information PM me, so here goes, I'll start out with a few: -Philippine Consulate Finder Map US Philippine Consulate Finder Map USA -Philippine...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Passport Services


Our simple Passport Wizard will assist you in determining your eligibility and gathering the documentation needed to apply.




ph.usembassy.gov


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

This is not for a renewal. It is for a first time passport application.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

I may have discovered an answer to my concern. I wrote to the American Citizen Services office. To my surprise, they answered quickly. It was a typical bureaucratic answer, but there was an important clue. They said to monitor the website for open appointments. I did that, and voila, there were appointments next week when before there had been none.

it appears they don’t make appointment days much in advance. Makes sense of they’re shortstaffed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jawny, I forgot to check my links they sometimes change and sure enough the two links to the US Passport Renewal page and information has changed here's the new link US Passport renewal

This is what I used to renew my passport about 5 years ago, you'll want to read the entire page it has more than one link including the online Passport information.

There's also phone numbers for Air21 US Embassy, so if you live off Luzon you'll probably have to insert that extra telcom provider digit in order to call the Embassy. Air21 picked up my passport Door to Door and delivered it to the US Embassy and then when the passport was finished, it took one month, it was delivered back to our home, Air21 has tracking, they'll give you tracking numbers.

I do understand that some would rather make an appointment then utilize the courier service.

Another last thought: I've never had to visit the US Embassy for anything including now applying for Social Security, (my wife), I'll be applying for mine next year.


----------

